# portbld or portbsd?



## fender0107401 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi all:

It should be portbld or portbsd?


```
> octave
GNU Octave, version 3.2.4
Copyright (C) 2009 John W. Eaton and others.
This is free software; see the source code for copying conditions.
There is ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY; not even for MERCHANTABILITY or
FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.  For details, type `warranty'.

Octave was configured for "amd64-portbld-freebsd8.0".

Additional information about Octave is available at [url]http://www.octave.org[/url].

Please contribute if you find this software useful.
For more information, visit [url]http://www.octave.org/help-wanted.html[/url]

Report bugs to <bug@octave.org> (but first, please read
[url]http://www.octave.org/bugs.html[/url] to learn how to write a helpful report).

For information about changes from previous versions, type `news'.

octave-3.2.4:1> computer ()
[color="Red"]amd64-portbld-freebsd8.0[/color]
octave-3.2.4:2>
```

Here, "computer ()" is an octave function that return the basic system information.

For details of this function, click here.


----------



## dandelion (Jan 18, 2011)

According to default CONFIGURE_TARGET in bsd.port.mk the string containing target application was *built* for should contain *portbld*.


----------



## fender0107401 (Jan 19, 2011)

OK, I got.

That is stand for build.


----------

